# Does this bumper sticker mean anything? Blue square with two yellow bars?



## Cleveland Brown

Has anyone seen these bumper stickers that are a blue square with two yellow bars? I see them all the time and I was curious what org they are advertising. I don't have a picture, because I don't know what it is for.


----------



## DaveInPhilly

Its generally associated with the LGBT community. I believe it specifically stands for the quest for equality.


----------



## Cleveland Brown

Oh, I see. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Wayfarer

LGBT?


----------



## pt4u67

Wayfarer said:


> LGBT?


Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender


----------



## Wayfarer

pt4u67 said:


> Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender


I am so out of touch.


----------



## pt4u67

Wayfarer said:


> I am so out of touch.


Wayfarer, you really should explore your inner LGBT


----------



## Relayer

Wayfarer said:


> I am so out of touch.


I would be, too, but I have a daughter in college. Not that she is involved with the LGBT groups, but if you visit many campus or other college events (she's on the rowing team) you get plenty of exposure.


----------



## Doctor B

The blue square with two yellow bars is the logo for the Human Rights Campaign, an LGBT (lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender) rights group. Eventually they may expand and become an LGBTQ (LGBT + questioning) organization as well for people who are not sure of their orientation.

It's a slightly different and colorized version of the logo for the National Urban League, one of the nation's premier civil rights organizations.

See here: www.hrc.org and www.nul.org .


----------



## Wayfarer

Doctor B said:


> The blue square with two yellow bars is the logo for the Human Rights Campaign, an LGBT (lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender) rights group. Eventually they may expand and become an LGBTQ (LGBT + questioning) organization as well for people who are not sure of their orientation.
> 
> It's a slightly different and colorized version of the logo for the National Urban League, one of the nation's premier civil rights organizations.
> 
> See here: www.hrc.org and www.nul.org .


This keep getting better and better. I vote for LGBTQKFSAIHA. Lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, questioning and knows for sure and is happily adjusted. No wait, I am sure we've still left some group out....maybe add "FISBIST" for "functions in society but is seeing therapist"? Then we're going to need ...(edit)....which seems to be stigmatizing so maybe "non-standard but perfectly acceptable mentation needing safe environment"?


----------



## Doctor B

Wayfarer said:


> This keep getting better and better. I vote for LGBTQKFSAIHA. Lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, questioning and knows for sure and is happily adjusted. No wait, I am sure we've still left some group out....maybe add "FISBIST" for "functions in society but is seeing therapist"? Then we're going to need ....edit...which seems to be stigmatizing so maybe "non-standard but perfectly acceptable mentation needing safe environment"?


Take it up with them, not me. I am only the messenger.


----------



## mpcsb

Wayfarer said:


> This keep getting better and better. I vote for LGBTQKFSAIHA. Lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, questioning and knows for sure and is happily adjusted. No wait, I am sure we've still left some group out....maybe add "FISBIST" for "functions in society but is seeing therapist"? Then we're going to ...which seems to be stigmatizing so maybe "non-standard but perfectly acceptable mentation needing safe environment"?


Well the 'Q' doesn't stand for 'questioning' it stands for *Queen*. And all _this_ *Queen* is advising to keep it impersonal. Consider yourselves warned.


----------



## Doctor B

I'm sorry to have been a bit terse a moment ago. My comments about LGBTQ were meant to inform, not invite sarcasm. 

I would suggest, however, that anyone who wanted to question a group's nomenclature in describing its mission should talk with that group to understand.


----------



## Wayfarer

Ah, I see what was edited out and will make an assumption: it was assumed I was applying mental status based on sexual orientation. That was not the case, just got into sarcastic/rant mode. I hope this is not the case though as I have tirelessly defended civil unions on this board and would think that anyone paying attention would know better and am rather surprised. As I have often stated I judge people by three strict criteria:

1) Do you work hard?
2) Do you pay your taxes?
3) Do you annoy your neighbors.

That's really all I care about unless you are a politician, then toss in, "Do you plan to raise my taxes?"

I was quite seriously mocking the propensity of groups to attempt to become so PC and inclusive that it gets silly.

Cheers


----------



## ksinc

Not to mimize the importance of human rights for LBGTQs ... 
but, some of us are secure in the knowledge that while we read this thread three 'Hooters-like' wings & breasts franchises probably opened. 
From the marketing and propaganda deluge at times, one would begin to think most of the next generation is LBGTQ.


----------



## Laxplayer

ksinc said:


> Not to mimize the importance of human rights for LBGTQs ...
> but, some of us are secure in the knowledge that while we read this thread three 'Hooters-like' wings & breasts franchises probably opened.


I had a friend in college who had an idea for a restaurant similar to Hooters called Boobys. He wanted to have a Blue-footed Booby as the mascot. Everytime I see a Hooters restaurant I laugh at the thought of that.


----------



## Kav

Throws cigarette away angrily while turning on my heel sans John Wayne. Well that tears it! I was up all night designing a logo of a yellow square with three blue bars. It's for cowboys who want to kiss their horses without redicule( both of my horses are mares people.)


----------

